# Game 1: Celtics @ Heat (10/30 8:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Tuesday, October 30, 2012 | 8:00 pm | TV: TNT*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Someone let me know if the player pics are too big?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Look fine to me W2B.

So excited for opening night man. Hope we don't flop 2006 style though!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I like them. Not too big for me.

This game, no idea what to expect.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Alright, thanks. Trying out new pics.

Boston is gonna be going all out in this one. They've been talking non-stop about Miami all summer long and have let everyone know it too. Gonna have to match their intensity from the beginning.

Hope we can somehow slow Rondo down for once.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Don't know if i'll bother with a POTY thread this season. We all know it'll be Bron :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Oh god just remembered Jet Terry is on their team. Man I HATE that guy.

And Pierce...and Garnett...and Rondo...UGHHHHH

Why didn't they just sign Jamal Crawford and Jason Richardson....


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Players we hate tend to wind up there. Remember Scott Pollard? Only a matter of time for Zsa Zsa to be a Celtic.

The only thing I can predict is we probably won't be blowing them out. They always at least scrap in these kinds of games. Shit, I wonder when the last time was a team blew out its opponent on its own banner night.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, between Rondo, Jet, PP, Bass and KG, they have guys at every position who have given us fits throughout their careers.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

When I was watching The Crown the other day, watching Pierce hit that dagger 3 and seeing his annoying ass smile shat me off so bad. Then I remembered we won.

Suck shit Paul you absolute flog.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> The only thing I can predict is we probably won't be blowing them out. They always at least scrap in these kinds of games. Shit, I wonder when the last time was a team blew out its opponent on its own banner night.


Just checked. You get 1 guess...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ever since winning game 7, that clip has only made me smile. He thought they had it locked up after that shot. I can watch it over and over.

Hurt like a bitch the night it happened, though. Can't lie.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Just checked. You get 1 guess...


As in, the team raising the banner did the blowing out, right?

Was the Celtics, huh?


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

I want to see domination on our behalf. I want a 20+ win and we keep Lebron in till the final buzzer.

I.
Hate.
The.
CELTICS!!!!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

OK, it wasn't the C's. They beat Cleveland by 5 on their ring night.

Lakers beat the Rockets by 5 in 2010, Clippers by 2 a year before. (How about those opponents compared to ours?)

Spurs won by 9 against Portland after their last chip, but it was closer than that throughout, and still not a "blow-out."


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

I had a Celtics fan describe one of their off-season moves as, "Getting rid of Ray Allen."

:50ha:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

They had to offer him double the contract he accepted to get rid of him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> As in, the team raising the banner did the blowing out, right?
> 
> Was the Celtics, huh?


Oh, thought you meant getting blown out on their own banner night, which was us.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade County said:


> When I was watching The Crown the other day, watching Pierce hit that dagger 3 and seeing his annoying ass smile *shat me off* so bad. Then I remembered we won.
> 
> Suck shit Paul *you absolute flog*.


This is awesome. You need to talk Aussie more often


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

:laugh: so true

Technically we blew out Dallas last year, but they caught up in the fourth.

I've been looking at quarters as well as final scores to make sure I don't miss something like that. I just got done with the Lakers 3-peat (00-02), and still no blowouts for the champs.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Found it! The Bulls were up 30 going into the fourth against Philly on their ring night after winning in 1997. They still won by 20.

Difference is, that Philly team was 22-60 the previous year, obviously missing the playoffs. We're up against a different beast.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This is how you guys view me now isn't it


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

more like this


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Ira Winderman ‏@IraHeatBeat
> Joel Anthony (hamstring) is out for Tuesday's Heat opener against the Celtics.


..


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

****


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

I want to see 7 ****ing three pointers from Ray Allen tomorrow, all assisted by Lebron.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> This is how you guys view me now isn't it


'Course not BG
































































Got way more respect for you than Russel Crowe.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Mad appreesh on the Hoges.

Call that a knife?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade microwaving his Way of Wade "Li-Rings" (I made up the name )


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Question: why are they in the microwave?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I have no idea :whoknows:

Sooo wanna win this one. Especially after hearing over and over how focused on Miami Doc has made them all summer long.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

No doubt. Good thing is, by now we know even if they do whoop our ass, it has no implications on a postseason matchup. 



Wade County said:


> Question: why are they in the microwave?





> @DwyaneWade
> 
> Got home and look what I found in the microwave...#wayofwade #Hot #daretobedifferent


:whoknows:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, in the long run this games means nothing, but holy shit, they seem to be obsessed :laugh:.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Finally. 

Unfortunately this will finish 2 hours before I've got to be up for university. I can't do that to myself, but anyway, let's beat these bastards.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dismantling the Celts would make me so happy.

Hopefully KG doesnt get all up in CB's head.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

MIAMIIIIIIIIIIIII!

DESTROY THEEESE BOSTON BAAASTARDS!!!!

TAKE THEM OUT BAAACK AND BLOW THEM OUT!

COME ON, LADS! MAKE TONIGHT THEIR APOCALYPSE!

LET'S! GO! HEAT! CHAMPIONSHIP BEGINS.... TONIGHT!


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

> @MiamiHEAT Joel Anthony is out for tonight's #HEATgame. Coach Spo says he is getting close.


We're ****ed.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Happy Opening Day yall!

Been waiting for today for months. Let's get it!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Welcome to the good guys, Marcus.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Yeah, a friend of mine is real excited to be watchin the game as allies instead of enemies tonight lol.

Glad to be here! I really, really want to win this tonight for obvious reasons


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Around 4 hours to game time and Ray is already in the building getting some work in


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I haven't read one article on Ray vs. Boston, because that sports soap opera stuff gets really old really fast, but its going to be weird seeing him with the trophy on his chest going against Boston.










LeBron going FSU tonight :laugh:


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Can't believe I will be missing this game.

Damn bball games on Tuesday. I can't even play, I have a shoulder tendonitis. :/


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dayum, those shoes are GOLD haha. 

Looking forward to seeing some Heat basketball - lets go lads!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Last year was the most stressful year I've ever gone through as a fan of any team. Looking forward to a nice relaxing season opening win


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Hah! Yeah right. Definitely less stress this season, but I expect to get aggro as ever.










They changed the old banner to match the new one.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

So...Monty McCutchen tonight.

Maybe we can get back to .500 on friday. Thanks Stu Jackson.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

No word pinstripes on the jerseys. No idea what the hell the Heat store is selling.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

How do the jerseys look?


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Seriously.

Let's ****ing RUIN these punks.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow. Kenny Smith just doesn't know basketball. He's telling us LAL's bench is "much-improved," rattling off names in this order: Chris Duhon, Jodie Meeks, and Antawn Jamison. Does he watch this sport on days other than TNT thursdays?



Wade County said:


> How do the jerseys look?


Looks like HEAT, numbers, and names outlined in shimmery gold. Should be how they always look. Fits our color scheme.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

He also questioned if Miami, a team with no rebounders, can win a title...

Also, Colin Cowherd and Chuck basically said Boston is better than us.

:whoknows:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Good news, Smithi! The Heat have yet to give Josh a nameplate for his locker, and gave him LeBron's 2nd locker instead of Juwan's, which is still being held for him.

Horrible news for the rest of us.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hurricane Katrina? WTF?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Beat me to it. You could hear the crowd "rabble" after that one.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

They're gonna have about 15 minutes to warm up again. Think I heard Spo bring this up as a change the NBA did this season. Definitely a good change by the league.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Just thought of this.....

I've been around these forums for now my 10th season. That's a lot of Heat basketball. I know I'm not the only one around here who started around 2002. Pretty crazy to think about. 

GO HEAT!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

If LeBron really wants to hock Samsung Galaxies, he should stop being photographed on his iPhone. :laugh:

Nice ceremony, but I'm ready for basketball.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)




----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wish I could see all this 

I feel left out!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> Wish I could see all this
> 
> I feel left out!


You cant watch the game tonight?

8:10 tip off so they got a lot of time to get loose again.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)




----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Thought the ring was a little smaller this time when I saw it yesterday, but they look about the same.










I like that they put the Heat logo on top this time.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I can see the game (sly at work...), but league pass doesnt show the ring ceremony etc


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Ughhhh just looking at my Twitter and Facebook I remember why I hate any and everything related to the Celtics.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Whats up with Wade's fade?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Those rings are monstrous. How much do they cost each?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Not sure on Wade's fade. Probably just trying to be weird/different.










The first Flo Allen bedazzlement.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

lol @ Ray's mama. 

Hope Ray lights up tonight


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What's the over/under on cutaways to Ray's mom during the game? 5?



> Chris Tomasson ‏@christomasson
> The teams are getting a 15-minute warmup. In past years, they had to play right after the ring ceremony.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Flo Allen is very, very nice.

Met her briefly a few years ago at the Boston Marathon.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Just saw the banner.

HEEEAT!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

****

THE

CELTICS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> @RobParkerESPN
> 
> No sleep til Brooklyn! Nets have point guard and center, take down Heat in East. OKC beats LA in West. KD gets respect from refs. #OKCchamps


How does this guy have a job? I wonder if ESPN orders him to always be on the wrong side of the argument.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Brook Lopez and his intense rebounding skills?

Right, and Rondo can shoot...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Joseph Goodman ‏@MiamiHeraldHeat
> Mike Miller???? addresses the crowd before the game and thanks everyone. "Enjoy the game tonight ... and let it fly." Oh, I get it.


:laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Here we go!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier 33333


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

We got the D on point

Just where we left off....Battier 33333333333333333333333333333 in transition


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Pierce hitting deeep 3's

Battier 3333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I hate Pierce so much


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Battier 3333!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Eat shit KG!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice post move by Lebron


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I'm late but I'm here!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Loving the gold rimmed logo


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade is awful again


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Well, until the jump hook


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wdae is a bit disjointed


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Riooooooooooooooooooooooooooo looks good so far


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

LOL, I come back just in time to see some random scrub (Courtney Lee) hit a three against us.

I kinda like that things seem to always stay the same


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Why is noone out to Lee from the corner?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Not trying to pile on Dwyane early, but he seems to be our only starter who doesn't play in the flow of the offense.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah that was shit D on both of Lee's jumpers.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> Why is noone out to Lee from the corner?


Wade attacked the rim in case Rio missed and Lee and Rondo beat him and Rio back up the floor.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

TNT better cut in when Ray comes off the bench.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

CB so pretty!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ2Wade


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Trollbron on Sully haha!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

We look GOOD

Defense
Transition
Ball Movement
Shot Selection

All good


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LBJ2Wade!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bah, rebounding kids


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

2 easy for CB


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Brandon Bass...ugh why


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade can still oop! Yay!

Shit...missed the opportunity for Ray to come in during a play stoppage. KILLING THE MOMENT.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Freaking Bass. Havent been able to guard him since his Dallas days.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Geez, are we going to spend another season hearing about Avery Bradley who never plays but is supposedly an elite player? So sick of hearing about that guy every game.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bosh should've had that hook over Sullinger. For a guy with such sick touch, he misses a lot of hooks. I hope they keep going at the rook.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Gotta keep attacking Sully.

And get a hand on the Bass, seriously.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Adam said:


> Geez, are we going to spend another season hearing about Avery Bradley who never plays but is supposedly an elite player? So sick of hearing about that guy every game.


What do you mean, man? He's so defensively good, he makes Dwyane somehow score negative points. I'm pretty sure last time they faced off, Dwyane scored -32 points with -11 assists.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

LOL @ KG being a bitch when Ray tried to say hello


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ray slapped a sitting KG on the shoulder, got no response. Grow up Kevin.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yikes UD


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray 33333


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

What a first shot! Beautiful! Where you at Marcus?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Ray Ray corner 333333333333333333333333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

ay 333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Damn, thats usually auto for Lebron


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LBJ with the jumper


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lets go Ray Ray


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

WE LOVE RAY chants? Our crowd rules. (when we're good)


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Can we keep the gold rimmed logo for good? Looks awesome


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Good start.

31-25 Heat after 1.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

31-25 after 1

Good opening quarter.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Don't agree with what Steve Kerr said. I don't think anybody ever hated Ray Allen. Just hated Rondo, KG, and Pierce. I don't think it's really possible to hate Ray Allen (unless you're a Boston fan right now).


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ray hit one of those 3's he killed us with. Shouldn't have gone in, but it did.



Wade County said:


> Can we keep the gold rimmed logo for good? Looks awesome


Been saying this for years. I thought they did the numbers too, which they should.

Would look awesome on the blacks.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

So good to see Heat basketball


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I was pretty upset with a lot of the D in that quarter, but that's to be expected.

Shard still ahead of MM in the rotay.



Adam said:


> Don't agree with what Steve Kerr said. I don't think anybody ever hated Ray Allen. Just hated Rondo, KG, and Pierce. I don't think it's really possible to hate Ray Allen (unless you're a Boston fan right now).


Totally agree. I'd been saying for awhile he was the only one I could tolerate, and I've always loved his game.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron with 7 boards in the first quarter. Could he average 10 a game this season?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> So good to see Heat basketball


And good to have the rest of the crew back. Its just been me, W2B, and you circle-jerking in the preseason game threads.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I used to curse Ray Allen for some of those killer treys, but I never hated him like I do those other unclassy shmucks Rondo, Pierce and KG.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jeez, late call on KG.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice steal and take by Wade


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Shard deep 2


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Thatta boy UD


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Cole still not sure what to do in the pick and roll.

Terry also has a fade, but that's because he doesn't know they've been out of style for a long time.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade hit a J!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole 33333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Norris Cole doesn't always take 3's this year, but when he does, he doesn't ****ing miss.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Did JET leave the rest of his hairline in Dallas? Jesus my man is looking old


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cole 333!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Interesting to see Wade still being in there. Pretty long stretch for him.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ray Allen top trending in the US. "Jesus Shuttlesworth" not far below. Good job, America.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Interesting to see Wade still being in there. Pretty long stretch for him.


Yeah, this is new. Very interesting, I wonder if its a season-long goal. LeBosh time should be fun, with Mike hopefully getting some burn along those two.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Our warmups tonight are sooooo sick.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Rashard hasn't shown me much on D


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ugh, Terry.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Good to know Terry is allowed to punch Rashard in the face while getting an and1.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

-33- said:


> Rashard hasn't shown me much on D


No, he slow guarding the post, but he recovered well for the block there.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We're sucking now


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Too much dribble penetration......can't let guys turn the corner and get into the lane like this.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Invisible minutes by UD


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah UD was nowhere to be seen there.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Where Bron? Why Wade playing so many minutes?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Travel on Pierce!?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice runner by Ray


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

****ing Bass


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Come on Wade. How do you miss that?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade....


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Where art thou Bron


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Is Miller our 2nd-half assassin?

I hope Wade's finishing issues won't be season long. That was a gimme.

Chalmers looks faster this year. Losing that weight looks to have helped.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh went up soft on that follow too.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Why Wade didnt dunk it ill never know.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

QRich complimented LeBron's commercial on twitter, chastising anyone who thinks otherwise.

WTF is going on? (recall, Q doesn't seem to like LBJ)


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Celtics are at 51% shooting.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Still wondering why the long minutes for Wade?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

If the NBA fines for faking fouls, Pierce is going to go Antoine Walker broke.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh2LBJ


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

BANK IS OPEN!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray 3333333

WOW


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh2LBJ!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario2Bosh!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Mario freaking Chalmers looking like Tannehill throwing darts!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

trollRay!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rio2CB!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

God I hate Pierce so much. His face annoys me.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

and1 by LBJ


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Rio more assists!

And-1!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

And 1 for trollBron!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bah, FT's...our old nemesis


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great minutes by Ray


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice screen by Bosh on that Wade layup


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Good job the past few minutes on both ends to push the lead back up


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Watch Wade on D off the ball, you can tell how well he knows Boston's plays. He knew Terry was going to cut across there, standing behind him out of bounds behind the corner 3.

Guys, we're 9 points away to equaling last banner night's game total.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wouldn't mind a little more CB, but i'm sure he'll get in the groove eventually.

On the bright side, KG has done nothing so far.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

OT: Varejao has 22 boards and 7 dimes? Jesus...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> God I hate Pierce so much. His face annoys me.


Can't imagine rooting for that face.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Guys, we're 9 points away to equaling last banner night's game total.


Crazy.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

^Not sure what happened to my grammar there :laugh:

We're leading the league in ridiculous fouls right now. I blame the refs and us.

Ray in for Rio.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade's FTs are so flat


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

How was that not goal tending?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Refs wtf!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

KG goes over the back on Battier on one end, then goal tends on the other end. Neither get a whistle.

But we're too busy talking about Rondo dribbling which created no score....who cares.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:manbearpig:!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

82-0!

Bosh block, Bron slam!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

:manbearpig::manbearpig::manbearpig::manbearpig::manbearpig::manbearpig:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

MANBEARPIG!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

62-54 at the half

That block by Bosh was sick.

great close to the quarter.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

trollBron not shooting those end of quarter ones.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> How was that not goal tending?


It was, Monty McCutchen's awfulness metastasizes throughout the whole reffing crew.



-33- said:


> KG goes over the back on Battier on one end, then goal tends on the other end. Neither get a whistle.


Yeah, that was clear. But operation Keep Garnett In The Game is in full effect.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

The Celtics have so many vets that know how to play the NBA game and get free throws.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

^Yup. Adding Terry to that mix gives me disease.

I think we'll get past 66 this time.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> @CoupNBA
> 
> The only sector of the floor the Heat didn't shoot 50 percent at in the half was in the restricted area.


Wow. What if we finished at the rim?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Thought I'd come in here and let you guys know that Earl Barron had 8 points and 8 rebounds tonight and almost led the Wizards to a comeback victory against Cleveland. How'd you guys let this beast of a player leave?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Basel said:


> Thought I'd come in here and let you guys know that Earl Barron had 8 points and 8 rebounds tonight and almost led the Wizards to a comeback victory against Cleveland. How'd you guys let this beast of a player leave?


I just saw that too....

16 mins
8 pts (4-6 FG, 0-1 FT)
8 reb (4 off, 4 def)
0 ast (why would he pass?)
1 stl
1 blk


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That semi-transition give-and-go between LeBron and Bosh for the alley-oop was what I imagined when the Big 3 got together. Every possession. Rio apparently set a backscreen off camera to make it happen. Sweet play.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Go the Pearl


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

I miss him.

Where for art thou, Earl?!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

-33- said:


> I just saw that too....
> 
> 16 mins
> 8 pts (4-6 FG, 0-1 FT)
> ...


:rotf:

Re-acquiring the Earl is a requisite for repeating.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> That semi-transition give-and-go between LeBron and Bosh for the alley-oop was what I imagined when the Big 3 got together. Every possession. Rio apparently set a backscreen off camera to make it happen. Sweet play.


Sucks that there was an awful camera angle for that play.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ 33333


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Our 1/2 court offense is so much improved...the ball is always moving side to side, multiple reversals, not sticking in one person's hands as we used to see even last year. 

Give Spo credit?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Steve Kerr just stole my comment. Asshole.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rio2Wade was nice


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade learning from Ray already, faked the cut one way and cut back to the basket. Nice find by Rio.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Pierce is a joke


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Get back, Wade


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Clean block, but that only all happened because Wade hung back and complained after missing the wild lefty floater.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WTF!? Thats not a foul!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Hope you have a fine coming your way, Pierce you flog.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice and1 by Wade to make up for being late on the previous possession


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

There you go Wade, vintage and 1


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great all around play by Mario.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Whoever designs our next uniforms needs to take note of the gold trim. Just sexy.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Rio hasn't taken a 3 since the Washington game.

Bass is getting annoying as ****. Box him out.

Nice putback Wade.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah - i'm loving that addition ot the jersey tonight.

Bron flashing that outside game.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice tip by Wade


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

**** you Garnet!!!!

How was that not a flagrant?! He hit him in the head!!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

****ing Bass. Always in the right place against us.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bass is killing us. Why always Brandon Bass? Surely we can defend that bloke


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Bosh didn't get fouled, but Pierce is getting whistles for flailing his arms? Come on now...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bosh getting no calls. If only he looked like Paul Pierce.

Kerr's trying to energize the "Spurs would've beaten Miami" crowd. We'll hear this all season.

Good job Terry. Keep it up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Pierce looks very good tonight, but all I can think about while watching this is, how will he be holding up 90 games from now?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Exactly SD, my point was if what PP is getting calls for are fouls, Bosh would have 4-6 more FTs tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh is having a tough time out there. Disapointing, as his preseason was very good.

Lebron is balling, Wade is up and down but more up at the moment.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Neutral perspective:



> @bballSource
> 
> First off, Jason Terry should've been T'd up by pointing at the ref after his missed shot. Then that bush league slap at ball? #douchebag


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jace said:


> Bosh getting no calls. If only he looked like Paul Pierce.
> 
> Kerr's trying to energize the "Spurs would've beaten Miami" crowd. We'll hear this all season.
> 
> Good job Terry. Keep it up.


I don't know why it's necessary for him to even say that. You'd think as a former player he can talk about what's going on on the court.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Good shot CB, set up again by Rio


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Awful pass by Wade there. Not sure what he was thinking.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice hook by Bosh


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

There you go Chris


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

This group should be able to spread the Celtics 

Rio - Ray - Miller - Lewis - Bosh

Open it up and make them pay for helping over


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ray2Shard

Sonic!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

**** what's wrong with LeBron?

Mario is looking great this year, and he hasn't even shot a 3.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rio what a dish to Bosh!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, 3 possessions and 3 beautiful plays by the non-Wade and Lebron lineup.

Hope its just a bathroom break for Lebron.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Usually i'd hate a no Wade/Bron lineup, but Ray makes me feel a bit more at ease. That, and Rio is passing like Jason Kidd tonight.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I read "22 points" for Varejao. Rebounds? ****in A.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> Usually i'd hate a no Wade/Bron lineup, but Ray makes me feel a bit more at ease. That, and Rio is passing like Jason Kidd tonight.


Ray is looking way better off the bounce tonight than his last few preseason games. I'm not cringing and praying he doesn't turn it over.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray hits another J


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Think LBJ just said "nah...cramp" to Dwyane.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sweet J by Mario!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jesus baby


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Holy Mario!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Kareem Abdul-Lewis


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Rashard Lewis inside


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

93-76 after 3

How about this Mario/Ray/Miller/Lewis/Bosh lineup?! Wow.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

closing it out on a 12-0 run. SICK!!!!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Nice score by Rashard. I was a big Rashard fan when he was in his first and second year in Seattle and he would post up. He could have been a much better player if he kept at that imo.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

This is a solid showing for Shard. Two post moves, one leading to a basket, one a foul, and two nice Js.

You can tell he's still getting a feel for being a role player. His screen setting is a little tentative, on and off the ball. I think he's going to be a solid piece for us if he keeps those knees healthy.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I know I'm going to jinx him but........

Rio
*8 assists, 0 turnovers*
2 steals
6 points


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Mike Miller is +10 in 4 minutes. He has 1 assist :laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> 93-76 after 3
> 
> How about this Mario/Ray/Miller/Lewis/Bosh lineup?! Wow.


Its working! I love it. So much space for Bosh, in theory.

How about Mario? He's looking like a real, good PG. That J off-the-dribble was Nash-ty.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

-33- said:


> I know I'm going to jinx him but........
> 
> Rio
> 8 assists, 0 turnovers
> ...


Well since you posted something about not wanting to jinx anyone, I'll do the same.

This is the quietest KG's been against us in a while.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Adam said:


> Nice score by Rashard. I was a big Rashard fan when he was in his first and second year in Seattle and he would post up. He could have been a much better player if he kept at that imo.


What was his J like back then? Did he show any indication it would come close to where it went?

He still posted a bit in Seattle, but obviously not as much. In ORL it completely disappeared.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Stupid foul by Mike...he was out of control


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, talk about going small. Celtics with Barbosa, Terry and Rondo in together.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron is feeling it tonight. Rondo guarding him right now. Silly Doc.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

If we try to go in cruise control, this is going to be disappointing.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Jesus drive. He's 37?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I can't believe some people were saying the Celtics got better by swapping Ray with Jet.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lewis 33333

there you go, Shard


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

airball last time, no hesitation, knocks down the next 3

Shard playing well


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Barbosa giving them nice minutes, but how is he going to get any when the MVP Bradley returns?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FOH Captain Barbosa. Worst player to watch.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Barbosa giving them nice minutes, but how is he going to get any when the MVP Bradley returns?


Yeah, a couple of these guards are gonna get little to no time unless they plan on play this super small 3 guard lineup a lot.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Adam said:


> I can't believe some people were saying the Celtics got better by swapping Ray with Jet.


When Charles Barkley sides with your argument, jump off of it. Part of his argument was that Terry is "a lot younger." Ray's 37. Terry, 35.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

A signature Bosh game from preseason and we'd be seeing Fab Melo right now. Not to guard Bosh, because it would be a blowout.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Damn, LeBron back with cramps again.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jace said:


> When Charles Barkley sides with your argument, jump off of it. Part of his argument was that Terry is "a lot younger." Ray's 37. Terry, 35.


Ugh, did Charles say it too? I think Kenny said it on Le Batard's show as well.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We scored exactly 31pts in each quarter so far. Weird.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Rondo ran in a straight line for 3/4 of the floor....someone stop ball!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron cramping up again.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

There's that Rio turnover we were waiting for.

Where art thou Bron


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade County said:


> There's that Rio turnover we were waiting for.
> 
> Where art thou Bron


And another


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Maintaining big leads is our kryptonite.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

This isn't going to work if LeBron is in the lockerroom and Wade and Chalmers are taking dumb shots.

Hambone Williams is wearing his Heat bracelet. Welcome to the Good Side.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

It's only an 11pt lead. That can go very quickly.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

If Bron is still out with cramps, I'm going with Rio/Wade/Ray/Battier/Bosh. Only concern is rebounding with that group. Defensively you can switch everything, and you can spead the court on offense for dribble drive or Bosh in the post. Our defense has broken down big time in the 4th, but mostly in transition D because of turnovers.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> @IzzyESPN
> 
> Jason Terry spent a timeout near end of 3Q yelling at an assistant coach and telling Rajon Rondo what he did wrong. Too soon?


I feel dirty for considering him on the Heat this offseason. Filthy.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

What a move by Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

How did Wade make that?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Nice shot by Wade. Should have been an and1 but we get the tech on Rondo to compensate for the no call I suppose.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

So great having Ray Allen on the floor to take the Technical free throws.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

These calls tho

I forgot every game is a road game for us to the refs.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rondlol's.

Paging Mr James.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade with the jumper


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FOH Barbosa, jeeeez


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Good hustle by Rio!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wait, so you're telling me defensive 3 second calls mean points for us this year?

The Jesus Effect


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Our training staff is pathetic. Stop letting LeBron cramp up for Christ's sake.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Would love to see Flo's face during these "We Love Ray" chants. So awesome.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ray to take technicals is just so cash money


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Rio/Tannehill with another dart


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sweet pass by Mario


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Aamzing ball movement from Bosh's offensive Rebound to Rio to Wade for the dunk!!!!

PS: Did I just hear a beat LA chant!?!?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

You gotta be ****ing kidding me? Barbosa cant miss.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Imagine when we start going with this open post or 4 out 1 in look, with LeBron looking for post position...

YIKES


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rio...wow is ur passing ON tonight


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Where was the foul on KG?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bah come on Chris!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I guess Bosh fouled Garnett with his 3rd arm there. What a joke.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

What foul?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Dee-Zy said:


> Aamzing ball movement from Bosh's offensive Rebound to Rio to Wade for the dunk!!!!
> 
> PS: Did I just hear a beat LA chant!?!?


"We Love Ray"


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Bosh can't catch a break from the refs tonight...


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Jace said:


> "We Love Ray"


Oh nice!!!!

#ShitSpanishFeed


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Flashbacks to last years home opener.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Statistics don't point towards a win right now...gonna be a nail biter


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I wonder why Lebron has cramp in the first game of the season?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice, Mario!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

KG another no call


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Come on Wade!

Bosh!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yikes


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Couldn't see it, but based on the Heat bench and crowd's reaction, Boston stepped out right there. Referees shitting. NBA IS BACK!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bah, League Pass stream...you suck!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

4 big points in a row by Bosh

Frustrating that this is close because of Barbosa of all people.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> I wonder why Lebron has cramp in the first game of the season?


Time to drop the Vitamin Water endorsement I guess.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> @HPbasketball
> 
> See, if this was Pierce and KG and Rondo and um, er, Ray, THEN it would be veteran moxy. This is a Barbosa outlier and injury.


Sums it up.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Aw, PP doesn't get his sissy calls in the clutch, I guess.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

It's pretty crazy to think Bosh has only shot 2 free throws all night with all this contact. I know he just got 2 more but that was an intentional foul.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Dammit Bosh.

Barbosa misses!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Barbosa finally misses


BOSHSTRICH


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

BOSH WITH THE HARD DUNK!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Bosh just dunked on dude's head Grand Mama style.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Make up Bosh!

Dude, we're just better than this Boston team.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

**** you Rondo


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

**** RONDO!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> @HPbasketball
> 
> We realize Chris Bosh has evolved in the past two years into a Celtics killer, right? This is a thing?


I love this guy. :bosh2:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rondo you piece of shit. 

God I hate this team. Love that we killed them sans LBJ for 20 minutes.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Biggest defending champ opening night win since 97, Bulls vs. lottery 6ers, I believe.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Our transition D was shit. That's the biggest fix, and that will come with time.

Celtics had 27 fast break points, 42 points in the paint, outrebounded us by 6, and shot 52% from the field. 

It's game #1, and we won. Like Doc said, if opening night is your best night, you're in for a long season. We'll fix those mistakes.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Heat win baby :bosh2:

CB huge down the stretch


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jeff Green 0 baskets. $40 million well spent I guess.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

hahahaha, awkward Bosh at it again, getting high 5 snubbed by Allen who is going to the C's bench.

What was the crowd chanting in the end?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 120-107

Only downer was Lebron cramping up. But 3 days off until our next game. Just gotta make it a priority to keep him hydrated.

Great minutes by the new guys, Ray and Rashard.

Wade, Mario and Bosh were great as well.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Poor James Jones. They're gonna kill him with that forever. "James Johnson."


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Adam said:


> Jeff Green 0 baskets. $40 million dollars well spent I guess.


Can you imagine? Boston took Miami to 7 games last year WITHOUT him. Imagine had he been there, it would of been a Cs vs OKC in the finals!!!!

**** I hated that argument.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

"Rondo Sucks" chant. Love it.

Can't wait to play these low-lifes again. LeBron in the lockerroom, Barbosa going Durant, and shitty play by us down the stretch and we still win.

Lots of scoring.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh > KG

19 pts, 10 boards and 3 blocks on 8/15 shooting for CB tonight. He came alive once Lebron went down.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Oh, and #3 had 29 also. Good to see you Mr Wade.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Dee-Zy said:


> Can you imagine? Boston took Miami to 7 games last year WITHOUT him. Imagine had he been there, it would of been a Cs vs OKC in the finals!!!!
> 
> **** I hated that argument.


C's fans have turned he and Bradley into Ray/Rashard circa 2006.



Adam said:


> Jeff Green 0 baskets. $40 million well spent I guess.


Perhaps their other secret weapon will remain a secret for another season.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade County said:


> Bosh > KG
> 
> 19 pts, 10 boards and 3 blocks on 8/15 shooting for CB tonight. He came alive once Lebron went down.


The crazy thing is that if you had to judge based on his play, you'd probably say he had a so-so night.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Annoying as **** that it was close down the stretch because of Barbosa.

Why the hell would the league schedule the Mavs at the Lakers on opening night? Why no the Clippers? That would've been fun.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Other than Lebron, could this game have gone much better?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Annoying as **** that it was close down the stretch because of Barbosa.
> 
> Why the hell would the league schedule the Mavs at the Lakers on opening night? Why no the Clippers? That would've been fun.


Makes no sense.

No Curry starting. ****ing subterfuge. This Mavs team makes me sad.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

11 assists by Mario. He looked so in control tonight.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

^Cole was scaring the hell out of me in preseason. Good to see we have a point that can dime.



Wade County said:


> Other than Lebron, could this game have gone much better?


Mike Miller LIF'ing it.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Big stat: 8 turnovers, half by Wade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Tim Reynolds ‏@ByTimReynolds
> Tonight was only the third time in Ray Allen's career he scored 19 or more points with seven or fewer FGAs.





> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick
> Spoelstra on LeBron's cramping: "It was hot in the building. We expended a great deal of energy, especially in the 4th Q."


Hot in the building or not, this is something the training staff has to treat as a top priority. Keep that man hydrated.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

He needs to walk around with an IV.

Great stat on Ray, that's nuts. Hopefully we can keep him that efficient all season. Major boost.

The fact that Ray's first attempt was an off-balanced, end-of-shotclock 3 shows what kind of player he is. Big moments mean big makes for him. Glad the crowd showed him mad love.

I thought Garnett would go for 20+ and Lewis would look terrible. Good to be wrong sometimes.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

It says a lot when Rondo can get 20/13/7 and I feel like we did a good job on him tonight. Shows how much he's killed us in the past.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

You forgot the other 2 stats. A technical and a flagrant.

Hate that punk.


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

With Battier starting, I think its a given Bron gonna average a double double this year.

27 10 6 53%


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> You forgot the other 2 stats. A technical and a flagrant.
> 
> Hate that punk.


And 44 minutes played. Pierce also played over 40 minutes. 

They really wanted to win this game. Pierce definitely slowed down late in the game.


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> It says a lot when Rondo can get 20/13/7 and I feel like we did a good job on him tonight. Shows how much he's killed us in the past.


Yea, its when both he a KG have big games that the Heat lose. Just slow one of them and they're not nearly as daunting.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> And 44 minutes played. Pierce also played over 40 minutes.
> 
> They really wanted to win this game. Pierce definitely slowed down late in the game.





> @HPbasketball
> 
> Hey, the good news is that at least Doc Rivers hasn't talked obsessively about beating this team for four months.


:laugh:

But yeah, it struck me that they were playing Rondo playoff minutes again. Right now they're putting it in Barbos'a hands when Rondo's resting. Not sure you can do that with Bradley or Terry, and its hard for me to see them playing all 5 guards consistent minutes.

Keep hearing how much these two teams hate each other. I don't see it from the Heat. Boston sure hates us, but I think its mostly one-sided. They're just annoying to us.



> @stephenasmith
> 
> This game is going to the wire. And it's a bad sign for the Heat because they're play crisp...and STILL Boston won't go away.


Stephen A too busy rifling through Kobe's locker for trinkets to notice LeBron was out.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Alex Kennedy ‏@AlexKennedyNBA
> It took Dwyane Wade 597 games to reach 15,000 points, which is sixth-fastest all-time among guards. Michael Jordan was fastest in 460 games.


..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Congrats to DWade. 15,000 Heat points. That's a lot of points


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Totally unmoved by this game.

Unless perfection is obtained, I don't give two craps about the regular season games.

No win matters until #4 of the NBA Finals.

Dynasty or GTFO, Miami


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:laugh: 

Smithi - your unabashed whip cracking is awesome. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

He keeps us grounded. Keeps us from worshiping the Jorts.

Oh, and the chant was actually "We Got Ray," not "love." Of course, Lakers fans/media personnel on twitter patted themselves on the back, hearing "Beat LA." Really? On the night we raise a banner? Nah.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

SO let's break this down real quick:

Colin Cowherd and few other ESPN & TNT guys raved about how Miami should fear Boston, they're *this* close to being a better team, blah blah blah blah. We got out and beat them without Lebron for the final 13.5 minutes. If that doesn't send a statement to the league, idk what does.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Be thankful you guys don't live in New England/Celtic territory. It truly pains me reading my Twitter & FB leading up to a Heat/Celtics game about how much they're going to whoop us, Lebron is a punk, etc. etc.

Then it's even better seeing their excuses once we beat them.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

The picture says it all.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

**** sending statements. Let's just win a chip.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

The Celtics don't scare me one bit.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

lol at trollWade's face there.

Hoping we will be able to get Ray better looks from behind the line. His 2 makes were very very tough.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

You just knew that the last thing Boston wanted to do was give Ray any room. So he should get more looks as the season goes on and as the players begin to know his game more.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That pic is great. Love that Terry is behind Wade, clearly crying.

But yeah, I'd been thinking Ray wouldn't be able to get a shot off the whole game. Surprised he got a look on his first possession, though I had a gut feeling he'd find a way.


----------



## rolex (May 19, 2012)

Jace said:


> :laugh:
> Stephen A too busy rifling through Kobe's locker for trinkets to notice LeBron was out.



That is too funny:rofl:, and sooooo true:yep:!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Haha I didnt even notice Terry until you pointed it out Jace, nice.

Hate that guy, and his stupid friggin tattoo.


----------



## rolex (May 19, 2012)

Jace said:


> That pic is great. Love that Terry is behind Wade, clearly crying.


Yea, because the Heat didn't pick him up:makeadeal. glad they didn't:clap:, I never liked his attitude.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

How awesome was last night. Loved every bit of it. Burying the three in his replacements eye, goin up over KG for the lay in, playin with LeBron ****in James, and of course the W.

It was everything I could have possibly hoped for. I'll be around in game threads real soon - Im moving this weekend and have a lot to do this week.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Marcus13 said:


> How awesome was last night. Loved every bit of it. Burying the three in his replacements eye, goin up over KG for the lay in, playin with LeBron ****in James, and of course the W.
> 
> It was everything I could have possibly hoped for. I'll be around in game threads real soon - Im moving this weekend and have a lot to do this week.


I was calling for you when Ray hit that shot lol.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Adam said:


> I was calling for you when Ray hit that shot lol.


I was HYPE - Ran out the room type shit lol

I basically got to talk the entire night other than the little attempted comeback in the fourth quarter. Damn Barbosa.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I actually used to like Terry a lot but he has been such a douche with the Heat.

Bleh.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Marcus13 said:


> I was HYPE - Ran out the room type shit lol
> 
> I basically got to talk the entire night other than the little attempted comeback in the fourth quarter. Damn Barbosa.


I recall jumping up and screaming "IN YOUR FACE BOSTON" to no one in particular. Great moment. TNT seriously missed on opportunity to cut to Flo Allen, though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

SHOCKING that there were no flo cutaways.


----------

